# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Rugby is a sport you know

## rugbyking

****ers, no love for rugby i see. I wouldnt mind some tips if anyone has any. Do you even know what rugby is? Ill give you a hint. It isnt the sport with the sticks(la cross).

----------


## frank_frank

just think that if u win u get to bang your avatar

 :Big Grin:

----------


## dirtybrit55

rugby is the ****, one of the manliest sports around

----------


## qccat

got nothing but respect for rugby all the way, wish i knew some tips for ya!

----------


## adamw1

I got a tip for you when you get the ball run like the wind because your going down otherwise!

----------


## Warrior

> I got a tip for you when you get the ball run like the wind because your going down otherwise!


 :LOL:  I was watching a game the other night on TV - lots of face bashing with elbows and knocking each other out. In American Football you just tackle - everyone gets hit... but in Rugby, it's basically smeer the queer - if you have the ball, prepare to get hammered.  :Wink/Grin:  I have been invited to go play with some Aussies - but haven't... yet... but they want my size on the field...

----------


## Latimus

lol...people who didnt make the football team...played rugby..

----------


## adamw1

actually its the other way round,rugby is like a religion where i live.Football is something you play to wind down.

----------


## BOUNCER

Soccer is a gentlemans game played by hooligans, and Rugby is a hooligans game played by gentlemen!.

Warrior, if you've never played before, DON'T. The Aussies will seriously murder you, I'm serious man.

----------


## Warrior

> Soccer is a gentlemans game played by hooligans, and Rugby is a hooligans game played by gentlemen!.
> 
> Warrior, if you've never played before, DON'T. The Aussies will seriously murder you, I'm serious man.


You realize that is just encouraging me right?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Quake

I started back playing for my local team last season after 9 years of being out of it. I was so unfit you wouldn't believe. Now I'm back in the gym, my fitness levels are up, and my size is coming back, the next season is going to be a stormer! If I come up with any tips I'll be sure to post them!

----------


## 1badcamaro

i've seen a couple of games live, my brother in law was the captain of the us naval acadamy team and his senior year i believe they took 3rd or 4th in the nation. i had never seen it b4 that but man do i have some respect for those mother phuckers.......they are hardasses. Makes football look like a pussy sport.

----------


## Romulus

Coming from South Africa, have watched a game or two!! Here is a guideline or two to the various rugby playing nations:

New Zealand : Will win the tri-nations this year
Australia : Very good until South Sea Islanders are banned from playing 
for them
South Africa : Ah I'm sure we will win something soon (not)
Canada : Always win the fights  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Wales : Got clubbed by SA, so not much more to say  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Yep, rugby is a pretty rough game played by some big buggers who are pretty hard ! I tell you what though, I was watching some football on cable the other night... your American Football players are UNBELIEVEABLE athletes, even though I did not really understand the game altogether.

BTW If you want to see how the game is played, watch the up and coming tri-nations series between NZ, Aus and South Africa.... will be a great tournament !!

Peace !!

----------


## Bigun

There are a couple of pro rugby players on here who I know use the board and its information.

----------


## Cycleon

warrior - be sure to tape your ears bacck if you r getting in the scrum

----------


## Bigun

No leave your ears out LOL, the ladies love my cauliflower ears!

----------


## SportsMedVIP

Rugby is insanely intense and I commend anyone who can hang in a rugby game.

----------


## Blown_SC

I played football in HS, and never really got a chance to play Rugby til now (in college)

I have the utmost respect for the game, and anyone who plays it

Right up there beside Hockey and Football in my book  :Devil Grin:

----------


## dirtybrit55

2004 World Cup Winners - ENGLAND!!!!!!!

----------


## Juice a go-go

Rugby would have to be the toughest game mentally and physically i was brought up on it (that and League) no better place to play than in AUSTRALIA

----------


## iNvid

i love rugby

----------


## Hitman

> 2004 World Cup Winners - ENGLAND!!!!!!!


Live it up mate it wont ever happen again. BTW how many of the last few tests have england won??????................O

----------


## ronin_ts

rugby is truly one of the greatest sports created , union or league

theres a diff between two

league has a tackle count and the scrum in league is pointless and well theres more but so many cant tell all

----------


## adamw1

> 2004 World Cup Winners - ENGLAND!!!!!!!


The welsh are coming for you!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Juice a go-go

> rugby is truly one of the greatest sports created , union or league
> 
> theres a diff between two
> 
> league has a tackle count and the scrum in league is pointless and well theres more but so many cant tell all


League is a quiker game to much stopping and starting in union is you get a penalty happy REF  :Mfight:

----------


## Romulus

> Live it up mate it wont ever happen again. BTW how many of the last few tests have england won??????................O


Ah, at last a comment from a man from a REAL rugby nation, hats off to the Kiwis who have always been awesome.............enjoy the tri-nations, but don't be surprised if the Springboks finally manage to give you guys some gas !! (by the way.... when is Carlos Spencer going to retire....but wait, I think he might have a South African Grandmother  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Peace !!

----------


## Hitman

> Ah, at last a comment from a man from a REAL rugby nation, hats off to the Kiwis who have always been awesome.............enjoy the tri-nations, but don't be surprised if the Springboks finally manage to give you guys some gas !! (by the way.... when is Carlos Spencer going to retire....but wait, I think he might have a South African Grandmother  
> 
> Peace !!



Now this is an intelligent man LOL. Tell ya what i rate the boks up there B4 the aussies, i think aus has had its day and need the old timers to bugger off and let the newbies run with the ball. Did you see the pacific islanders play the aussies the other night, **** the kafers beat them black n blue it was awesome. I really didnt think this lot would understand the game but it seems like theres a following eh.

----------


## Lostsoul

> Now this is an intelligent man LOL. Tell ya what i rate the boks up there B4 the aussies, i think aus has had its day and need the old timers to bugger off and let the newbies run with the ball. Did you see the pacific islanders play the aussies the other night, **** the kafers beat them black n blue it was awesome. I really didnt think this lot would understand the game but it seems like theres a following eh.


Boks before the aussies? you been smokin too much my sheep rooting friend, I want to see NZ play Australia this year though, I think both teams are fairly evenly matched, but I think NZ are the better team this year in the tri nations, but we'll see. I liked watching the pacific islanders game, watch out they're playing NZ this week, hope your boys don't get hurt too badly.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Hitman

LOL i was waiting for you to see that comment soul. Im sure we play you lot not the jo jos this week? i could be wrong though. What about state of origin theres a bit of biffo the other night, **** it was good.

----------


## Romulus

> Now this is an intelligent man LOL. Tell ya what i rate the boks up there B4 the aussies, i think aus has had its day and need the old timers to bugger off and let the newbies run with the ball. Did you see the pacific islanders play the aussies the other night, **** the kafers beat them black n blue it was awesome. I really didnt think this lot would understand the game but it seems like theres a following eh.


Sh*t man, those islanders look like they were genetically engineered as tackling machines, nothing like being hit by a guy that weighs 105 KG's & does the hundred in 10.3 sec !!

We are also set to play them soon, so I feel sure that the local casualty room will do a roaring trade.....

Enjoy the tri-nations, hopefully I will not have to come back to the board at the end of July to be ripped off about coming third (again)

New Springbok coach seems to have made a huge difference to the confidence of the side, but only time will tell. We have some awesome loose forwards coming over to visit you, but the backline is still up to maggots!! Haven't had a world class flyhalf since Noah left the ark....

----------


## rugger2

im a rugger in LA not saying where but playing for a college team im a hooker at about 195 i f***ing love it i just finished my 1 season last semester, im fast enough to move somewhere else but im not sure what position anyone got tips?

----------


## Romulus

> im a rugger in LA not saying where but playing for a college team im a hooker at about 195 i f***ing love it i just finished my 1 season last semester, im fast enough to move somewhere else but im not sure what position anyone got tips?



At 195 I am guessing that you are probably a lot more mobile than your mates in the front row, which is great. In world rugby it is no longer sufficient to just be big, you need to move around the park as well !!

I would suggest you try out as a flanker, but be prepared to run around the park like a madman, as you are expected to be at point of breakdown first.
Probably a lot more fun than playing hooker anyway........

Enjoy the game (the best), maybe even see a side from the US in the world cup soon??  :Smilie:  

Peace !!

----------


## rugger2

hope so man

----------


## Hitman

Anyone see the bledisloe cup last night? we killed the aussies. Good punch up 15 mins into it, after that mortlock prick rucked a kiwi players back with the ball no where in site, then carlos and a few others had the aussie pinned and belted the shyt outta him. Next week i think we play the boks, should be a hard game.

----------


## Justoid

Im a pro player (union) who plys his trade in the uk- if anyone has any questions or wants advice feel free to get in touch.

----------


## Hitman

> Im a pro player (union) who plys his trade in the uk- if anyone has any questions or wants advice feel free to get in touch.



Im guessing your a lock? and i will go out on a limb and say you and import player by the way you said "plying your trade in the uk". I was playing centre for 1st grade premiers over here in NZ but family commitments got in the way, now i can only but watch  :Frown:

----------


## Prime

> The welsh are coming for you!!!!!!!!!!


Lol, you got more chance of beating us at football! I used to live with a welsh rugby player. Watching teh six nations with him was fun.

----------


## Bouncer1982

Rugby Union is ****, Know Rugby League that's a GAME of men!

----------


## Hitman

> Rugby Union is ****, Know Rugby League that's a GAME of men!


Phuck off!!! If it was "the game of men" like you say, then why are there 6 units of play where the whole game stops untill the tackled man plays the ball between his legs? with union its pretty much a running game with stops for pretty much only penalties and lineouts, oh and scrums. Speaking of scrums what is the point of haveing one in league? i mean how many times do you get a tight head scrum in league and the opposition gets the ball? id say 1 outta 100, so you might as well just give the team the ball instead of going through the formality of having a scrum.

----------


## Hitman

WAKEY WAKEY S.A the tri nations is on and you baskets just scored, 30 SECONDS INTO IT? WTF

----------


## Hitman

PHUCK its half time and were 12 down to 21, i said to my mate when i put a $10 bet on the boks " i think they just might win", but you dont like to see it happen.

----------


## Hitman

NZ 23 SA 21 WOO PHUCKIN HOO douggie howlett scored in the last few seconds and we take it out, ye haaaa

----------


## Romulus

Hey Hitman,

Great game !! I feel a couple of hearts stopped there in Christchurch for a few minutes, but your boys pulled it off, the mark of a true champion side when the chips are down.........congrats !!

I did warn you in an earlier post that we had some awesome loose forwards coming to visit.............be rest assured that Ellis Park may be a little tougher  :Wink:  

Hopefully the Aussies are taking us a little more seriously now !!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aaaaah, I feel the natural order returning to the world of union, where there are only two sides that matter in world rugby!!

What price the Aussies for third in the tri-nations?  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Justoid

I think the box are now once again a force in world rugby- their captain john smit said after the game that they were not happy with the performance- now thats always a good sign. I thought their defence was awesome and slowly but surely england are slipping down the pecking order  :LOL:

----------


## Hitman

Too right guys what an awesome game, the hairs on neck raised in the last 5 seconds when howlett scored. What about de villiers scoring in like the first 23 seconds, i think that set the whole tone of the game and knocked the kiwis back and gave the boks a HUGE mental advantage. For 10 full minutes and 18!!! plays we finally broke the defence, mate im still buzzing. Yeah Justoid your right about england i think that the universe has finally corrected itself and put the natural order back to the way its suppose to be.

----------


## Anhydro78

I play padless football ( tackle) every tuesday night. I love it, there is one guy that I love to cream, He messed with one of my girlfreinds a long time ago. Im on his azz non-stop. He has even tried to leave like a baby with all his freinds telling him not to mind me. ANd make me promise not to hit him anymore. But next game im there all over again. I love it!!!!!!!

----------


## Bouncer1982

All that I can say is I have played Both codes and union doesn't have the same big tackling game as league. don't get me wrong union has its big hits now and then but league is not stop hard hits because as in union you can tackle the man from the line of the ruck so you may only have to fall over and tackle the man but in league once you get back your 10 metres they have a 10 metre run up before they hit (tackle) you. And you are right about the scrums but only for the NRL if you go and play in country competitions it's nothing but head butting and sneaky upper cuts and one all mighty push believe me i know.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I played both codes in NZ. On a 1st division team (Union) as a (you guessed it) hooker in the North Harbour, and I played as Wing/FB in second grade league. Both are fun, and so different that its hard to compare them.

----------


## HuskersGTSR

I play rugby for a college team in AZ and LOVE IT, i am a utility back row, from flanker to lok, to 8man (my favorite). i have played between the weights of 190 and 250 depending on cycles nad have found that i like playing at about 225 the most. i have only been playin for 3 years and would love some tips or comments on backrow play.

----------


## MrMondodondo

Played 3 years after I was done with Football........

GREAT SPORT!!!....Great guys that play as well.....Defianately gotta be a MAN......

----------


## ChemicalMasterPiece

Another rugby player here. and if your going to go out and play rugby make sure your cardio is up to par because that will make or break you an a rugby pitch.

----------


## Testy123

What sort of tips are you after?

I've played at quite a few representative levels (Yorkshire/North England) and semi pro for a couple of years. Not played regularly for about 3 years now - Work has a habit of getting in the way  :Frown:  

To give any useful advice I'd need to know what position you play, but even then it's sort of hard to write down....

Oh I play Union BTW

----------


## Hitman

Anyone see the AXA world sevens yesterday? Awesome matches and needless to say New Zealand took it out. I cant believe the yanks got beat by japan, and argentina beat Australia it sure was a strange tournament.

----------


## howboutcha?

Here is a specific question for you guys regarding training for rugby....what is the most efficient way to increase speed and agility? I train alone BTW

----------


## BUBBA74

> Here is a specific question for you guys regarding training for rugby....what is the most efficient way to increase speed and agility? I train alone BTW


Start a thread in Speed and Agility.

----------


## bigbouncinballs

i play lock here in colorado... my tip... run...alot..

----------


## rixyroids

increase agility by stretching nmore often, and a lot. 

increase speed by doing short distance sprints, and try to beat previosu times, will also improve balance in a way!
or you can get a friend to tie an elastic type rope to a belt on ur waist, and u run while he holds u back, will increase speed and power

hope this helps!

----------


## hawkeye1877

any of you guys got teams in the midwest that would be up for some competion PM me? we are gonna be in tulsa in a few weeks.

----------


## CrazyRussian

ive played prop, hooker, loosie, center, and now im at wing... all state high school football player, but my love is rugby and having played in the best college league in the US... my advice is run and do sprints, and make sure you got a nice set of balls.

----------


## 100m champ

Rugby Sucks Its For Little Girls

----------


## Kreatine_Kid

and most uneducated post goes to............

On the topic of preference, I much prefer Union to league. I cant stand all the five tackle nonsense. 

Union in my oppinion much more of a tatical game, with much more of an exciting edge to it, due to the fact that you have to utilise both forwards, backs and kicker to gain good ground for scores.

I see absolutley no point in scrums in League and the rucks are pointless. You might as well just play tag ball. 

Remember this is just my oppinion from an out spoken Welshman where Rugby Union is the national sport  :AaGreen22:  


PS Bouncer, did you watch the 6 Nations  :AaGreen22:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Owned:

----------


## cdogge

Rugby is a sport? Why? And who the hell decided that? That guy should be shot

----------


## Justoid

first time checking out this thread in a while! as i said earlier i am a pro player and have just signed a contract to go and play union over in nz so would love to hear from any kiwis esp those in auckland!
ps anyone want any tips or advice let me know

----------


## cdogge

still gay

----------


## Justoid

'still gay'?

you wouldnt last 2mins punk

----------


## noober

I play rugby union (in college) I think rugby is an amazing sport and im greatful to be a part of it. 
However i recently saw rugby league on tv and i thought it was the most retarted thing i had ever seen. It isn't really rugby, its not what people think of when they hear the word.... its just like very freindly rugby where you try really hard not to hurt eachother and run around like a high school girls soccer team using your hands.

league players are bitches im a lock on a union team and my pack... no even my backs will man-handle any league team.

...btw aussie rules football players are the best athletes in the world.. random but you gotta see this sport.

----------


## cdogge

> 'still gay'?
> 
> you wouldnt last 2mins punk


Yeah you are right I wouldn't last two minutes because my ass would hurt too bad for any longer than that..

----------


## aminophiliac

> Yeah you are right I wouldn't last two minutes because my ass would hurt too bad for any longer than that..


absolutely clueless. played both ways on the football team in high school and i have to say that rugby is even more physically demanding than that.

----------


## cdogge

> absolutely clueless. played both ways on the football team in high school and i have to say that rugby is even more physically demanding than that.


This will be my last post on the topic..sense I was really just messin around anyway...but there are a lot of athletic gay people...

----------


## QuickSilver

Yep Wales add grand slam 2005 ,Sorry  :0piss:  England Cont be best all time ( WALES)  :Owned:  YOUR $ss , 

BTW am welsh ,

 :Dragon:

----------


## QuickSilver

> lol...people who didnt make the football team...played rugby..



WTF u on man ,u dont konw game ,USA u need keep to yr bassbull

----------


## Bigun

> WTF u on man ,u dont konw game ,USA u need keep to yr bassbull


And you need to learn how to spell bud (I am also Welsh)

----------


## dave.d

hey justoid who you playing for? i play to quite a high standard to only 18 though. What things do you take to aid you development cause i have been taking norateen but its a bit rubbish. 
Anytips would be awesome get in touch.

----------


## Bigun

Dave I have read that you have played for England and are tested. My advice to you would be to stop taking Norateen now as there have been failed drugs tests with using this!

----------


## rugbyprop1

Hey guys iv been playing rugby for 5 years now its hella fun! I mostly play prop and second row but i played winger once oh boy lol and question would creatine or however you spell it be good for me to take or is it not good?

----------

